# Moreno Vally, CA Young Female



## Irishspice (Jan 1, 2015)

Moreno Valley has a 60% kill rate.

*GYPSIE - ID#A444610 http://goo.gl/ux5qP9

Shelter staff named me GYPSIE and I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 12, 2015 and I may be available for adoption on Jan 20, 2015 at 3:56PM. If you are interested in me, please visit me before this date.

If you think I am your missing pet, please call or visit right away. Otherwise, please visit me in person as shelter staff are busy caring for my needs.
*​For more information about this animal, call:
Moreno Valley Animal Shelter at (951) 413-3790
Ask for information about animal ID number A444610*










*


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I called and if owner doesn't show, dog will be available Jan 20th @ 3PM. 




Irishspice said:


> Moreno Valley has a 60% kill rate.
> 
> *GYPSIE - ID#A444610 PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanita (Jan 18, 2015)

I emailed the shelter and if the owner doesn't show or she's not adopted by someone else I plan to go to the shelter with the hopes of adopting her.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

Were you able to adopt her, we hope?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes please tell.


----------

